# Esiste uno splash-theme con la grafica 10.x?

## mrfree

Dopo aver apprezzato i nuovi wallpaper per la release della 10.0 m'è un po' dispiaciuto non trovare una versione di media-gfx/splash-themes-livecd basata sullo stesso stile.

Si hanno notizie in merito? Magari qualche esperimento reperibile da qualche overlay potrebbe bastare a placare questa voglia di fb-decorazione che provo  :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Carini i nuovi wallpapers.

Per quanto riguarda gli splash, oramai io ci ho messo una pietra sopra da più di un anno!!!  :Sad: 

Su quel punto di vista stiamo messi male, anche se a dire il vero non è una cosa fondamentale per fortuna!

Gentoo ha altre qualità.

----------

## bandreabis

Io sto tampinando il tizio che ha creato il color scheme di kde3 basato sui colori del forum gentoo, affinchè crei il corrispettivo per kde4.

Con il passaggio al nuovo kde molte sciccate si sono perse.

----------

## fbcyborg

E' vero con il passaggio a KDE4 molte cosette si sono perse. Figuriamoci che io sto ancora rimpiangendo KNetworkManager.

----------

## bandreabis

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> E' vero con il passaggio a KDE4 molte cosette si sono perse. Figuriamoci che io sto ancora rimpiangendo KNetworkManager.

 

Ho iniziato ad usare wicd verso la fine della vita   :Crying or Very sad:  di kde3 e ora lo uso anche su kde4... è il solo modo che ho per far funzionare il wireless.

Mi manca anche kdebluetooth... kbluetooth ~x86 non è così intuitivo e per ora non funziona bene come il precedente.

----------

## Scen

@fbcyborg & @bandreabis: sì ok va bene, però non andate OT con le vostre nostalgiche lamentele KDE-ose  :Razz:  (ahr ahr ahr che cattivo antipatico che sono  :Twisted Evil:   :Wink:  )

@mrfree: io mi sono innamorato del tema "natural_gentoo" contenuto nell'ultima versions di media-gfx/splash-themes-gentoo: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=49074

----------

## mrfree

eheheh Scen anche io tra i tanti ho scelto quello  :Wink: 

----------

## bandreabis

Io uso  http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Gentoo-Blue+fbsplash?content=46481

----------

